# Someone broke into my home yesterday ...



## Candlecove (Oct 9, 2011)

...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh wow. sorry this happened to you  yes it sounds like they were just after anything they could get really... some people are just animals


----------



## gh0st0fAgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm sorry this happend to you guys. My gosh that must have been scary! I'm glad your both ok


----------



## Candlecove (Oct 11, 2011)

...


----------



## joygasm (Oct 14, 2011)

That's really scary. At least they didn't take anything valuable!


----------



## peachsuns (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm glad both of you are OK. I hope those crazy people will go away and never bother you again. Hope you'll get a help from police. Be careful. Be safe.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 14, 2011)

That's very scary. It's not just breaking entering and buglary, its also harassment. If you dont har anything by tomorrow, i would go down to the police station. where do you live?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 21, 2011)

Candlecove said:


> I think I could almost forgive them if it was just a random group of burglars that needed money for ... something. But I know it's not. It's not the first time they have caused me problems. They shout at me every time I go outside. They tried to break my windows by throwing rocks. They threw a beer bottle at my boyfriend and it almost hit him. They call os Nazis and racists, just because our skin is white.
> I'm so tired right now. They just started shouting again, right outside by the parking lot, because I didn't want to give them their ball back, after they tried to break my window (again) by kicking it up here again and again and again.
> 
> 
> I still haven't heard anything from the police. That's not normal procedure, is it? Just ignoring it? I mean, we were here when they broke in. It wasn't just a random break in. I think this is quite serious.


	oh my goodness! yeah this is harassment so you need to get back in contact with the police!


----------



## Candlecove (Oct 25, 2011)

...


----------



## joygasm (Oct 28, 2011)

I never realized how hard other countries have it with law enforcement.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh my god, I'm so sorry about the terrible living situation youve found yourself in. 
  	It's not possible to move is it?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, I would be moved out by now.

  	If you're in my house/apartment there's no politeness, I'm stabbing the hell out of you and calling it self defense.

  	And carrying mace, a switchblade, and a taser.


----------



## katred (Nov 3, 2011)

This sounds awful. The police can't do anything and you're constantly subject to harassment. It must be frightening. I hope that the police are able to catch these guys in the act soon, before they escalate to doing worse things. Sorry to hear about your ex as well. Unfortunately, it's pretty much the norm everywhere that stalker exes are difficult to deal with through the police.


----------



## Candlecove (Nov 3, 2011)

...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Candlecove said:


> No, I don't have the money to move right now. And honestly, I don't want to either. That would be like letting them win, you know?
> 
> 
> Things have calmed down a lot lately, *although I did notice that someone tried to break our mailbo*x. I don't know why. They're welcome to steal my letters, they're not interesting, and really, they will be sorely disappointed if they steal my identity. I'm in debt to my neck and, well, deemed unfit for pretty much anything because if mental issues.
> ...


  	wow.... yeah keep an eye on that because that's not a good sign  people are so messed up


----------

